# Some help with Brinkmann Smoke N Pit



## itsmetimd (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got a couple of smokes in on my pit and I'm starting to see how it behaves.  I've modded it with a fire box, chimney extension and heat baffle.  When I get a good smoke rolling through it it bellows out the exhaust but also out both sides of the lid.  I wondered if it was supposed to do this and after reading a few other posts it looks like NO, it is not.

How do I go about sealing this up?  I've got overhang on both sides where the comes out and the smoke pours out those sides.  Even with a huge fire I fight to get and keep temps.  There are also 2 oblong holes on either side of the lid, looks like maybe a spot for a rotisserie to go?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## eman (Sep 28, 2010)

Get you some high temp silicon and make a gasket around the door . to do this you open the door on a cold smoker and clean the area that the door touchs w/ alcohol to remove any grease. Then apply a thick bead of HT silicon to the smoker all the way around the door opening where the door makes contact w/ the body.

 cover the silicone w/ a strip or plastic wrap and GENTLY close the door over the plastic wrap covered silicon. leave it to set for  24 hrs. open the door and remove the plastic wrap.

 you have now created a gasket to seal the gaps between the door and the body.

 Use the same silicon to fill any holes in the body and the fire box..


----------



## mr500 (Sep 28, 2010)

what i have done along with a few others, is buy some _stove gasket rope_. Ace carries it as well as ebay. I got mine from ebay. Its was 5/8 ROPE. then went to auto zone and bought hi temp sealer (copper) and it works like a charm Do a search for stove rope and you can see what im talking about. Lots of people in here have used it

Mike


----------



## itsmetimd (Sep 28, 2010)

hanks for the info guys, I think the stove rope idea might just fix me up!  The way my lid is hinged there's nothing for a gasket to form against, but the rope would likely fill in the gap I have.


----------



## mr500 (Sep 30, 2010)

mine works like a charm.  5/8 ROPE  with permatex copper high temp silicone @ auto zone.  $6.39 a tube


----------



## goofus (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a char griller brand that has the same problem. Lots of leaks. I used wood stove door gasket material and held it in place with aluminum angle iron to seal around the lid











	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------

